# dovetails?



## alexdom_89 (Oct 15, 2013)

Had a good time hand cut dovetails for a small desk http://i256.Rule #2/albums/hh167/alexdom_97/IMAG0295.jpg


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks good. That's fun, isn't it?


----------



## alexdom_89 (Oct 16, 2013)

It's addicting!!!


----------

